

Wayback Machine now requires login - scottmcdot
https://archive.org/web/

======
greenyoda
Which part of the site requires a login? I was able to do a bunch of things on
the site without ever being asked to log in.

~~~
scottmcdot
Hmm, I wasn't able to access it. I am not sure now.

